# Skyrim läuft trotz guter Hardware nicht flüssig.



## Megablackhand (7. Mai 2015)

*Skyrim läuft trotz guter Hardware nicht flüssig.*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community. 

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Spiel The Elder Scrolls V:Skyrim.
Trotz ausreichender Hardware, ist es mir nicht möglich, das Spiel flüssig (60+FPS) mit maximalen Grafikdetails wiederzugeben.
Ich habe schon alles ausprobiert, die neusten Treiber sind installiert, aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren.
Mods habe ich keine installiert. Gar keine.

Mein System:
CPU: AMD FX 8320 @ 4,2 Ghz
RAM: Corsair Vengence 16GB
GPU: EVGA GTX 980 SC (<-- Und deshalb wundert es mich so sehr)

Die Komponenten werden mit genug Strom versorgt.
Wenn jemand Rat weiß, wäre es nett, ihn mir mitzuteilen. 
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## HisN (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skyrim läuft trotz guter Hardware nicht flüssig.*

Beobachte (siehe Signatur), dann findest Du den Flaschenhals. Nicht alles dreht sich nur um die Graka.
Und öhm ... eventuell macht auch die Einstellung im Game was aus. 640x480 bedeutet weniger Last für Dein System als 4096x2160.
Und am Schluss: Wir wissen nicht wie viele zig tausend Mods Du installiert hast. Es reicht ja ein Natural Grass auf volle Pulle, und Du zwingst jede Titan X in die Knie.


----------



## Stueppi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skyrim läuft trotz guter Hardware nicht flüssig.*

"Trotz guter Hardware" "nicht flüssig" "CPU: AMD FX 8320"

Ich will jedesmal einen Euro wenn diese 3 in einem Thread gesagt werden xD

Genug geflamed, jetzt die, nein DIE Lösung

Skyrim Tweak Guide 2.3
Suche nach:
VSync (kannste auch googlen wenn nicht dabei ist)
Maus Beschleunigung
und nach dem ultimativen FPS Boost Tweak
Multithreading


----------



## Megablackhand (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skyrim läuft trotz guter Hardware nicht flüssig.*

Danke euch beiden für die schnellen Antworten.
@HisN, das Spiel läuft auf 1920x1080.  Und das sich nicht alles um die Grafikkarte dreht weiß ich. 
@Stueppi ich weiß ich weiß. Ein AMD-Prozessor...

Ich werde beide Dinge mal ausprobieren und gucken, ob es funktioniert.

EDIT @HisN: Ich habe doch bereits geschrieben: KEINE Mods. Gar keine. Nicht eine Einzige.


----------



## Stueppi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skyrim läuft trotz guter Hardware nicht flüssig.*

Ich habe in meinem zweit PC einen FX 6300 @4,2Ghz und eine HD 7850 OC @ 1100/1300Mhz.
VSync sorgt dafür das deine FPS nicht auf die Bildwiederholrate beschränkt ist, 30/60fps meistens und die Mausbeschleunigung sorgt für dieses Schwammige Gefühl das man bei Skyrim beim ersten mal spielen hat.
Dazu kommt noch das dieses Spiel so 1-2 Kerne wirklich nutzt.

Mit diesem System und aktivem Multithreading hatte ich in Weißlauf (und natürlich auch in anderen Städten) immer mindestens 60 FPS. Alles auf Ultra.


----------

